# انتاج الايثانول من المولاس



## على منصورى (15 فبراير 2012)

مشروع تخرج لانتاج الميثانول من المولاس اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا .


----------



## على منصورى (15 فبراير 2012)

*تابع للموضوع*

:56::7::56::56::56::56::56::56:
المرفقات


----------



## على منصورى (15 فبراير 2012)

*تابع للايثانول*

:82::82::82::82::82::82::82:
المرفقات


----------



## اسامه بانقا حسن (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## ابراهيم بابكر الجي (4 مايو 2013)

اكرمك الله يا باشمهندس واحسن اليك


----------



## xspeeder (5 مايو 2013)

يا بشمهندس فعلا المشروع بتاعك جمييييل جدا و قرأته كله و كان مفيد لأني كان في معولمات لم اكن اعرفها ... و لكن هل ممكن تساعدني في ان اعمل المشروع ده فقط لانتاج 100 كيلو فقط ...بدون معدااات كثيرةة ..؟؟؟؟و تقول لي ما سيكون المطلوب


----------



## solomoon (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم .. انا طالب فب السنة الاخيرة من الهندسة الكيميائية وارجو المساعدة اريد بحث كامل عن صناعة وانتاج الايثانول وكذالك الكتب والمراجع اللتي تحتوي وتشرح هدا الموضوع وجزاكم الله كل خير .. وللعلم اني ليس لدي كثير من الوقت على موعد المناقشة فارجو الاسراع في الرد وشكرا


----------



## chemmuna (25 مارس 2014)

ربنا يسعدك و يوفقك أنا داخلة بكرة معاينة للعمل بمصنع إيثانول ......دعواااااااااااااااتكم


----------



## حمزه المهندس (24 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على المشروع الروعه بس ممكن ورقه المصادر غير موجوده


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## xysam (27 يناير 2015)

أخي جزيتم خيرا. ولكن كيف ممكن ان نرى الموضوع


----------

